# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Puri Hotels

## mano133

Puri is a famous pilgrimage that is said to be one of the holy Char Dhams. The town is sometimes called Jagannath Dham or Jagannath Puri and it owes its name to the ancient temple of Lord Jagannath. Puri is a popular tourist center and it forms the Golden Triangle of Odisha tourism along with Bhubaneswar and Konark. Puri is also an ideal destination for shopping for trinkets and shell items. Find out more about shopping in Puri and also check out some luxury Puri hotels at .com.



hotels in Puri

----------


## ohmibroewne

The hotel is right on the Puri Puri sea beach, the tallest building in Puri sea beach, 1 km away from the Lord Jagannath Temple, 2 km away from the railway station and 60 km from Bhubaneswar Airport. Excellent site on the beach Puri, with most of the rooms have a private balcony overlooking the sea and the visual biedt ideal treatment of the Puri beach.

----------


## BrunaWilson

everyone should visit that palage

----------

